# Why is my cockatiel so loud.



## penhryn (Jun 18, 2011)

Just an update from my previous post. Thanks everyone for your help. What has been happening now, is every morning I take the covers of Rockys cage and he has a bit of a chat and a whistle then the starts squawking. It's like a single call but every 6 seconds. I can't take him out of the cage for flight time because he doesn't shut up for long enough. I have to change his food and water etc. As soon as I do that he stops and starts talking to me and when I am done he starts. No win situation at the moment. When he does come out he still calls out. Have to put him outside. I am at my wits end as to what to do. I have done the ignoring, covering cage, moving to another room and the more I do that the more he hates it. He is in love with my hands. Every time I put my hand up to the cage he flirts with them and when he is out and I am working on my laptop he flirts with my hand when I am moving the mouse around. When he eats he calls out. Strange. I just look at him and say are you for real. I rang a breeder the other day and told her my story and she said that he has found his voice and to get rid of him and buy a female. Another breeder said buy him a mate. What a difference between the breeders. I am treating him exactly like I have treated my other cockatiels I've had. This ones a doozy.Am tearing my hair out once again. HELP!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You're just gonna have to keep doing what you're doing. He's a male, he's going to make noise no matter what you do. My mother's younger male sings nonstop. I mean, I call them on the phone and I can hear him chattering away in the background. My males get all excited and chatty in the morning. Just don't reinforce it as good behavior. You could get him a mate, but then he would sing nonstop to her. Or you could just teach him more pleasing whistles than the ones he knows now so its not so hard on your ears. But getting rid of him is not the solution, he'll still sing lol. And not all females are quiet either, especially when they want something.


----------



## cookiemonster (Dec 30, 2010)

How close are you usually to him when he does his flock calls? Usually my Cookie will scream and call, but will be fine as long as he's a couple feet away from me. 

This may not be the way you want to solve your problem, but I pretty much do everything with Cookie while at home. If I ever need alone time I go into the next room and close the door. He screams for about 5 minutes, but calms down and starts doing his own thing with his toys or food. 

Are you annoyed by his singing as well? Because... I dont think this will go away. x.x It is something they love to do!

Also, while you're hanging out with your bird, you dont necessarily have to play with them the whole time. Cookie is just fine playing, eating, preening himself and doing his own business next to me while I study or work. He just wants to be near me and know he's not alone.

I'm sorry you're so frustrated! You should try buying a cockatiel book perhaps. It helped me :]


----------



## lovelyolivia (Jun 3, 2011)

I agree that all tiels, but especially males do make plenty of noise. It appears that he has bonded with you and considers you to be his "mate". That often happens with male tiels. Do you know how old he is? And how long have you had him in your home? There is a possibility that he might be getting to be about a year old. And at that time tiels turn hormonal and can have some pretty challenging time for awhile. At this age they also molt, and that can just add more "fuel to the fire" so to speak. I once was told this is their "puberty" age. It will take some time for him to settle down, and it could be the case he will not ever settle down. You are the only one that can make the choice that will be best for your life and his life. If you do decide to rehome him, it might be a good idea to contact an aviary where there are lots of birds, even an aviary shelter. Birds like him will get along quite well there because there will be many other birds to keep him company. 

Females also make some noise on occasion, but they generally are very sweet and docile. They also can whistle, and even talk, although it usually is the male that whistles and talks. Tiels generally are difficult to sex when they are babies. You might consider DNA testing to find out the sex of the bird. I don't know whether breeders would allow you to do the testing (at your own expense) before you purchase the bird or not.

I sure hope everything works out well for you and that you come to a positive solution for you and your fid!


----------



## penhryn (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks so much for your responses. He is 1 year old next week. Had him out this morning and was on his perch above his cage and calling out. I was about 5 feet away from him. He had his playtime in the cupboard for around 1 hr. Put him back and away he went. Had to put him outside. Does it outside as well. I had a male before him and he was very quiet. That's why I am at a lose as to why this one is the opposite. He's always preening. Getting warmer here so I have been spraying him with water. He loves that. He doesn't really sing. He whistles and repeats everything we say in the house. He doesn't really play with anything in his cage. He use to. Nothing is pleasing him at the moment. Even when someone whistles to him he goes off. Anyhow, it's my decision in the end and I hope I make the right one for all of us.


----------



## penhryn (Jun 18, 2011)

I forgot to add that I have had him since he was 8 weeks old.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

He's in love with you! What does he do when actualy on you?
And he is probly hormonal.
If you are lucky things will settle down gien time.

All tiels are different! it is like a lucky dip, you never know what you will end up with.
Hand raised hand feed birds can become dependant on you.


----------



## penhryn (Jun 18, 2011)

When I go to his cage to say hello and change his food I just raise my hands to him and he does the heart wings and start talking to them. I walk away and he starts calling out. When he is out of the cage and he is watching tv with me, I just wiggle my fingers or hold my hand up to him and he starts whistling and talking to them with the heart wings. I hide my hand up my sleeve and he stops. I think it's funny how he has adopted this habit. He wants my hands. Of all things to fall in love with. He will let me do anything to him. He does not care. I don't mind that. I am pretty lucky I guess having a cockatiel that you can do anything to. It's the calling I am worried about. He is such a loving bird but like you said he is in love with me. More my hands than the rest of me. Lets hope it's hormonal and will pass in time for my sake and his. Maybe I could buy some fake hands. LOL.


----------

